# Drying Off a Doe



## Anita (May 12, 2009)

How quickly can you dry off a doe that has just freshened and what would be the procedure?

I've never dried one up early, only after months of milking, and that's easy.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't milk her unless she looks really full like to the point of blowing a teat or something then if necessary just milk a little to releive pressure.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Also no grain is good until she is dry.


----------



## Anita (May 12, 2009)

Shouldn't she be milked once a day for a while or something?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she just freshened and is not feeding kids, it would be easiest and fastest to dry her up if she's not milked, her udder will need to be checked daily and if she is really engorged to the point of near bursting, expressing just enough to make her comfortable is ideal but she'll likely do that herself when she lays down...the pressure she'll put on her udder will cause her to leak.

Did she lose her kids?


----------

